# Checkbox soll ein und ausblenden?



## ginobranco (2. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank fürs reinschauen. 

Ich habe hier mir eine kleine Funktion gebastelt, mittels "Auswahl-Menü" kann ich mir verschiedene Textfelder ein und ausblenden:


```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
function einblenden(){
var select = document.getElementById('kleidungsstueck').selectedIndex;
document.getElementById('jacke').style.display = (select == 1? "block": "none");
document.getElementById('hose').style.display = (select == 2? "block": "none");
}
function ausblenden(){
document.getElementById('jacke').style.display = "none";
document.getElementById('hose').style.display = "none";
}
</script>
</head>
<body onload="einblenden()">
<form value="auswerten.php" onReset="ausblenden()">
<select name="kleidungsstueck" id="kleidungsstueck" onchange="einblenden()" >
<option value="">Auswahl</option>
<option value="1">Jacke</option>
<option value="2">Hose</option>
</select><br />
<div id="jacke" style="display: none;">Jacke: <input type="text"><br /></div>
<div id="hose" style="display: none;">Hose: <input type="text"><br /></div>
</form>
</body>
</html>
```

Funktioniert auch ohne Probleme.

Doch ich möchte das ganze über eine Checkbox laufen lassen.

z.B. Ich klicke auf die Checkbox (Telefon) und dann öffnet es mir unten ein Textfeld wo ich meine Telefonnummer eingeben kann. Leider schaffe ich es aber nicht, diesen Code auf eine Checkbox umzuschreiben.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das realisieren kann?

Würde mich über jede Hilfe sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## timestamp (3. September 2012)

Versuch es mal mit dem onclick Ereignis bei einer Checkbox.


----------



## Yugeen (3. September 2012)

timestamp hat gesagt.:


> Versuch es mal mit dem onclick Ereignis bei einer Checkbox.



währe aber bei einer Checkbox nicht ein onChange event sinnvoller?


----------



## tombe (3. September 2012)

Nicht wirklich. Du musst sowieso immer prüfen ob die Box markiert wurde oder nicht.

Außerdem wird doch das onchange erst ausgelöst wenn die Box den Focus verliert, das onclick dagegen sofort. oder täusche ich mich da!?


----------



## timestamp (3. September 2012)

Wenn ich mal selfhtml zitieren darf:


			
				selfhtml hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dieser Event-Handler [onchange] wird nicht sofort bei der Änderung eines Formularfeldes aufgerufen, sondern erst nachdem ein anderes Feld nach der Änderung angewählt wurde.


----------



## Yugeen (3. September 2012)

Kann ich jetzt irgendwie nicht bestätigen, habe selbst vor einger ein Zeit eine checkbox mit einem onChange evente gebastelt, sollte Bilder anzeigen oder verbergen, je nach status, funktionierte sofort nach dem Statuswechsel,  man musste nicht ein anderes Element wählen, es sei den Chrome und FF entfernen den Focus autoamtisch , also ich bin jetzt ein wenig verwirrt


----------



## timestamp (3. September 2012)

Mhh, habe es gerade auch einmal getestet. Scheint in Chrome zu klappen. Demnach macht es keinen Unterschied ob onclick oder onchange. Würde trotzdem zu onclick raten.


----------

